# My Vampire crabs had crabs!



## intelsuit (Aug 22, 2011)

I just discovered tonight that my Geosesarma sp. Vampire crabs had crabs. There are about 3 little crabs running around the tank that I saw. I assume that there are more but I didn't have time to look. Well not exactly running, more like hiding in the plants but I saw them tonight. It is so neat. I am so excited. I wanted to get them moved into my new 55 gallon before they had babies but they beat me to it. I will post pics when I get more time.
Does anyone know about new crabs? Are they safe from the parents? What about a female fiddler crab?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG awesome! I've heard the parents do not eat the young ones.

Where did you get yours? I'm planning on setting up a large tank with some vamps this fall before winter arrives!!!

-Gordon


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

That's great! Congratulations on the babies 

I would worry more about the fiddler than the parents - I've heard vampire crabs don't bother their kids - but maybe put an extra hiding place or two in there just in case. Something with a lot of baby-crab-sized holes, like a piece of cholla wood or whatnot, would probably help them get away from bigger crabs if need be.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah that is really neat. I'd like to get some vampire crabs they are really pretty. Where are you keeping your crabs?


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never really looked up Vampire crabs before those things are cool looking. Any luck on pics?


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes I'd like to see some pics of your crabs and tank as well.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2012)

yes.. update please!


----------



## Rimmie (Jun 21, 2012)

Where did you get them? I want some!! Are they easy or hard to find?


----------

